

Mouse Hover to select windows In Windows 7,8 - sciencesama
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/switch-windows-by-hovering-the-mouse-over-a-window-in-windows-vista/
no plug in technique for Mouse Hover to select windows In Windows 7,8
======
sciencesama
does any one have any idea on how to change the time ? i mean the time to
focus ?

